# Would anyone like to invite me to Gmail?



## SoldierOfTheRock (Apr 22, 2006)

Howdy All,

I remember before someone asking if anyone would like a g-mail account. Well, I am a tad late, but I was wondering if anyone would like to set me up. I am not sure what all is needed, I do hear that one must be invited though. I can u2u any information needed.

Thanks all,
Joshua


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 22, 2006)

Would need your current e-mail address to send you an invite.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 22, 2006)

Invite sent from my dontlietokids account.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 22, 2006)

I have some invites if anyone needs one. Just send me a u2u with your email address.


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Apr 22, 2006)

does anyone remember when it was hard to get gmail invites?

*grin*


----------

